# (video) so after 30 years is solar worth it?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You tell me


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Is that panel leaking on the lower left? The reason you were called was the result of lightning strike? He looks like a typical HO in my area.
Thanks for posting the vid.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> Is that panel leaking on the lower left? The reason you were called was the result of lightning strike? He looks like a typical HO in my area.
> Thanks for posting the vid.


I don't think it is. I'll check it when I go back out next week. Thanks for the tip off.


----------

